# Neck Collar Pics



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

I sat next to a refuge that was holding a few geese this last week here in Nebraska. I managed to get a few decent pics of some collars. Im only using a point and shoot, with a nice SLR and a good lens I could have got some killer pics......

This one was faded pink:



























btw these are all different birds even though they all look the same since they are red collars on snows......


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

More......




























A jumpshooters dream, 2 in 1 shot!


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Last ones:



















Blue on a ross:









Yellow and green:


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

all i can say is i am drooling, some of those blues are amazing looking...

the on ewhere the goose is semi blue and semi snow in third pic :beer: :beer:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

WOW!!!!! Crazzzzzy, thanks for sharing.

Id definitely be taking the week off of school if i lived in that area!!!


----------



## AV (May 24, 2007)

Those are some great pics just think if it wasn't a refuage............. BOOM DEAD


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Dude that is the best set of pics I have ever seen! :beer:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice pictures. Thanks for sharing.
Dan


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

WOW I think I need a tissue! HOLY How close were you to them? crazy!


----------



## pointblankshot (Nov 2, 2005)

Yes, how far were you from them?? Great pics! Thanks for posting them!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Good to see there a few left!! :beer:


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Nice pics :beer:

I kind of feel bad for the snows with neck collars its like their marked for Death. :sniper:


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ya and think about wearing a neck brace like that every day for the rest of your life. Nice pics.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

JD, you just made my monday morning a little more tolerable. Thanks for posting those up.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

pointblankshot said:


> Yes, how far were you from them??


Anywhere from 30-60 yards. Even with the naked eye they were still hard to see, I had to locate them with binos then take the pic with my camera. Like I said, with a good camera and lens the pics would have been 10X better.


----------



## GooseKiller (Nov 7, 2004)

Man, I wish I could have been there, I have a SLR with a 200mm VR lens and I could have gotten some sweet pics! I have been out in my area, trying to take some pics, but I cannot get within 300 yrds of the birds without making them jump and leave the area! They are really spooky! The birds you were taking pics of, must have known they were safe! But those are still some GREAT pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

That many collars in one spot! Wow i would find where they are feeding!!


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

that's awesome.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

That was funner than "Where's Waldo?"!! Amazing. :beer:


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Heres one more I dug up from last year.....this bird was standing about 20 yards off the road in a pasture:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

The blue two birds to the left is really nice!


----------



## TheProffesional (Feb 11, 2007)

WOW! some of the sweetest pics ive
seen nice work hopefully i can run into
a few of them collared geese this year!


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Those pictures are just too sweet!


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

jgat said:


> The blue two birds to the left is really nice!


I dont know which one i would rather shoot I would have to go for the double and get both!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Dude, you are unreal. I've been saying it for a couple years now, you are simply a band/collar magnet. If you want to pull the horseshoe out, we can replicate it and sell the luck to others...

We'll make a video and put it in stores saying it was all possible due to the horseshoe...

Nice pics as always.


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

when you going to take me snow goose hunting j.d. haven't seen you in a while


----------



## blazedillon (Feb 7, 2007)

J.D. said:


> Heres one more I dug up from last year.....this bird was standing about 20 yards off the road in a pasture:


did u shoot any of them


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

JD, first off, sweet pictures

With the birds on the fuge, did you just sneak up to them on the edge of the cattails? Did they ever get nervous anf take off because I imagine there had to be a lot of movement? They had to know they were safe.

Lastly, is it legal in all states to walk in on a refuge and snap pictures when ever you want?


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

That snow in the last pic there with the yellow collar, I saw him the other day  
Dan


----------

